# Is it true that ALL men will cheat given the opportunity?



## ubercoolpanda (Sep 11, 2012)

Hi.

I had a driving lesson the other day and me and my instructor were talking about affairs, and cheating during marriage. 
He said that ALL men would 100% cheat IF it was handed to them on a plate! 

Now I don't believe this is true at all, but I'm curious as to what other people think? 

Thank you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

A blanket statement such as 'all men cheat' is bound to be wrong, you know it has to be. Where are you from? I have friends from South America who tell me that in their culture, the men cheat regularly and the women just put up with it. I have heard this about other cultures as well....but still, I don't personally believe that all men cheat.


----------



## ubercoolpanda (Sep 11, 2012)

I am from England. And I don't think all men cheat given the opportunity either, but it just got me wondering.. It's very easy to say "ill never cheat on my partner" but you only ever know if you have been placed into that situation.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

In North America, cheating is not acceptable behaviour, either. I can't imagine being a woman and just having to put up with it.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Male or female, everyone who breathes has opportunities to cheat just like everyone with hands has the ability to steal. Most don't.


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

CandieGirl said:


> In North America, cheating is not acceptable behaviour, either. I can't imagine being a woman and just having to put up with it.


Try having kids and being in a culture where you either can't work, or you can't get a job which holds any respectable standard of living.

You might be amazed what you can suddenly put up with...

Just saying.


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

unbelievable said:


> Male or female, everyone who breathes has opportunities to cheat just like everyone with hands has the ability to steal. Most don't.


Eh.

People are flawed. We all have weak spots. Some people have very SMALL weak spots.

I think that given a bad relationship, a friendship with a VERY pretty AND compatible girl where both parties lose their moral compass and are put into a situation where secrecy is possible or the future looks pretty bleak (war, desert island, zombie apocolypse), yeah, almost all guys will cheat.

BUT that's a perfect storm scenario. It generally takes more than a wink, a nod and a low cut blouse.


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

JCD said:


> Try having kids and being in a culture where you either can't work, or you can't get a job which holds any respectable standard of living.
> 
> You might be amazed what you can suddenly put up with...
> 
> Just saying.


Meh....no thanks. Not my cuppa.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Well I'm 55 have never cheated and don't intend to, I love my wife, we have regular and varied sex, we talk to each other, I can discuss my worries with her (something I've only recently learned to do as I've been a bottler upper before).

Why on earth would I want an affair?

So that 100% is already 99.9 recurring%


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

CandieGirl said:


> Meh....no thanks. Not my cuppa.


Don't blame you. But that is the situation they are in.


----------



## Simon Phoenix (Aug 9, 2010)

Uhh, no. Have you read the countless threads here with guys having adulterous wives and not avenging those affairs by having one of their own? It isn't because we lack game, looks, or the $$$ to draw someone else. Believe it or not, there are actually some of us out there who still have this thing called integrity. Some of us took our marital vows and, get this, lived up to them. 

Why don't your friend ask some of the folks we married that question?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

WyshIknew said:


> Well I'm 55 have never cheated and don't intend to, I love my wife, we have regular and varied sex, we talk to each other, I can discuss my worries with her (something I've only recently learned to do as I've been a bottler upper before).
> 
> Why on earth would I want an affair?
> 
> So that 100% is already 99.9 recurring%


The question is not 'have you', it's 'given the proper opportunity, WOULD you?"

Maybe you just didn't get the plate. Or at least, weren't offered a plate full of anything appealing.


----------



## Simon Phoenix (Aug 9, 2010)

JCD said:


> The question is not 'have you', it's 'given the proper opportunity, WOULD you?"
> 
> Maybe you just didn't get the plate. Or at least, weren't offered a plate full of anything appealing.


Uhh, nope. Thought about it after reading the emails and texts about how unattractive I was compared to the OM. If that wasn't the 'perfect opportunity', I really don't know what is. But I decided not to...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Harken Banks (Jun 12, 2012)

I can say with absolute certainty that the answer to this question as phrased is "no."


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

Simon Phoenix said:


> Uhh, no. Have you read the countless threads here with guys having adulterous wives and not avenging those affairs by having one of their own? It isn't because we lack game, looks, or the $$$ to draw someone else. Believe it or not, there are actually some of us out there who still have this thing called integrity. Some of us took our marital vows and, get this, lived up to them.
> 
> Why don't your friend ask some of the folks we married that question?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Mmm.

And how many threads have we read here (Granted mostly women) who suddenly write saying "Um...I never EVER would have thought I would cheat but..."?

People never know what they are capable of until they are put under pressure.


----------



## Simon Phoenix (Aug 9, 2010)

True but the original post talked about all men not women, which to me still fuels the flames of the 'all men are dogs but women are virtuous' theme, which sickens me to the core...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ubercoolpanda (Sep 11, 2012)

JCD - exactly my point! 

Simon - I'm not saying that ALL men cheat, this was a conversation with my instructor (who's a man) and he was very sure that ALL men would cheat, if it was handed to them, no strings attached. I didn't agree with him, I think if a person is committed, man OR woman, will not cheat.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Harken Banks (Jun 12, 2012)

ubercoolpanda said:


> ALL men would cheat, if it was handed to them, no strings attached_Posted via Mobile Device_


Answer is "no."


----------



## frank29 (Aug 22, 2012)

I think that there is a good chance that men will cheat when i was first divorced 30 years ago i went to a few dating clubs and the amount of married men there pretending to be single was surprising perhaps 25 % i chatted to a good few and they were there for a good time and not there to find a partner in life just sex and driving instructors are the worlds worst my first X wound up having a affair with him the divorce followed as i said to her i hope it was worth it i don't do second hand


----------



## hookares (Dec 7, 2011)

ubercoolpanda said:


> Hi.
> 
> I had a driving lesson the other day and me and my instructor were talking about affairs, and cheating during marriage.
> He said that ALL men would 100% cheat IF it was handed to them on a plate!
> ...


I never did it.So, what does that make me?
Should I assume that ALL women will cheat because my ex did?
Or, should I assume she did it because I'm a lousy lay, but a good provider?


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

Simon Phoenix said:


> True but the original post talked about all men not women, which to me still fuels the flames of the 'all men are dogs but women are virtuous' theme, which sickens me to the core...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh, I feel for you on that count!

Men can be virtuous to the core. Like I said "SMALL Weak points". And many men do not run into that type of pressure or that particular situation which will penetrate their defenses.

I guess I'm responding to the gents who say "I will NEVER cheat" more then I"m dealing with the original post.

Men have just as much to lose as women by cheating.


----------



## Simon Phoenix (Aug 9, 2010)

JCD said:


> Oh, I feel for you on that count!
> 
> Men can be virtuous to the core. Like I said "SMALL Weak points". And many men do not run into that type of pressure or that particular situation which will penetrate their defenses.
> 
> ...


I disagree. They have MORE to lose by cheating, besides getting caught. The other person can get pregnant and want to keep the baby; then what? A woman never has to worry about knocking the guy up or pregnancy if she's on birth control. They have to worry about STDs but so does everybody...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Numb in Ohio (Oct 31, 2011)

Yet in normal society, if ALL men were to cheat, wouldn't most ALL the women be cheating as well? Just saying..


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

No, not ALL men cheat. There are quite a few men who stay faithful to their wives.

My husband focuses all his attention on me and the kids. Minus hunting season, which he brings home food for us feeling good that he can hunt and provide like they did back in the day. I trust him 100%.

Also, I'd never cheat on anyone. My ex h cheated on me, so I chose to divorce him. I did not date until the divorce was final.


----------



## TDSC60 (Dec 8, 2011)

I have been married to the same woman for 40 years. 

I have had many, many "offers" over the years that I could have accepted and be 100% sure it would not get back to my wife.

So the answer is "No", not all men would cheat.


----------



## Acoa (Sep 21, 2012)

I was traveling for business, doing rep training for a female sales manager. The night before the training we were alone, working on last minute changes to the presentation in a conference room. She made a pass at me. I made it clear that is wasn't going to happen, then left her there to finish the presentation on her own.

Not all men will cheat. I agree with the original poster, integrity is important to some of us. I am not always happy with my wife, if that was the only thing that prevented infidelity there would be lots more. Personal integrity is your best personal defense. 

She was very attractive, even hinted that she had a girlfriend in the area and could arrange a threesome. It was not lack of interest that prevented me from getting sucked in. 

I also had a discreet discussion with HR. during their investigation they found out she had a history of sleeping with married men in the company. The got 2 confessions, and there were unconfirmed reports of 5 others. Needless to say, she and a couple of men are no longer with the company.


----------



## Harken Banks (Jun 12, 2012)

I know for the same reasons that TDSC60 knows. Some really stellar opportunities, too, if that is what you are going to do. Before marriage and family, I would not have hesitated. And the reasons I declined may not be as noble. In each moment I immediately recognized that every thing would change forever. That each moment I live with myself and I would forever have to see that self in light of this. Maybe not so much would change. I was never sure, but it always felt kind of momentous and important. So I said no. And I was also aware that it would be a secret I could not keep.


----------



## TiggyBlue (Jul 29, 2012)

That sounds like cheater talk to me, your not so scummy if you simply did what all the rest of your gender would do given the chance or circumstance lol


----------



## TiggyBlue (Jul 29, 2012)

JCD said:


> Try having kids and being in a culture where you either can't work, or you can't get a job which holds any respectable standard of living.
> 
> You might be amazed what you can suddenly put up with...
> 
> Just saying.


Totally agree, it's not so much 'putting up with it' more can't get away from it.


----------



## Numb in Ohio (Oct 31, 2011)

Acoa said:


> I was traveling for business, doing rep training for a female sales manager. The night before the training we were alone, working on last minute changes to the presentation in a conference room. She made a pass at me. I made it clear that is wasn't going to happen, then left her there to finish the presentation on her own.
> 
> Not all men will cheat. I agree with the original poster, integrity is important to some of us. I am not always happy with my wife, if that was the only thing that prevented infidelity there would be lots more. Personal integrity is your best personal defense.
> 
> ...


My H confessed that he had cheated on his previous wife. While he was at the hotel with his AP and her "girlfriend", he was offered a threesome,, which he says he turned down.. He was already cheating, yet in that moment grew morals... ??

And these were the same 2 women he was "talking to" behind my back last year... 

No, not all men cheat.. I just wish it was easier to know which ones "would",, just as men would want to know what women "would",, or "will".


----------



## ubercoolpanda (Sep 11, 2012)

Wow I'm amazed at the feedback I have received! 
I guess it's just my instructor who is the perv! I think he just said all this to justify his owns reasons for cheating, because when I asked him if he had cheated or not, his reply was "well I can't really answer that.."

Thanks again for everyone's responses, means a lot!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## relate (Sep 8, 2012)

I believe 25% of the no replies here.


----------



## Count of Monte Cristo (Mar 21, 2012)

Tautological statements such as this are 100% incorrect.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Dunno, Are all women ho bags?


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

Count of Monte Cristo said:


> Tautological statements such as this are 100% incorrect.


I agree with you 100%.


----------



## lovelygirl (Apr 15, 2012)

If we say all men cheat if given the opportunity then we can say the same thing for women. 
The truth is, not all women cheat so the same goes for men.


----------



## Broken at 20 (Sep 25, 2012)

I was going to write about how after seeing my parent's situation, I could NEVER put anyone through that heart ache ever. Because I am experiencing it. 

Then I saw lovelygirl's signature? Or whatever it is. By Shaggy. 

And I think that is the answer to this thread's question.


----------



## gemjo (Aug 24, 2012)

I would never had said I agree all men will cheat if given the opportunity, but I have been proved wrong.

My husband appears to worship me and our family and life, but he still cheated.


----------



## Acabado (May 13, 2012)

I like women, a lot, I love the way they... do everything. Of course I was tmepted, I had countless oportunities. Willing women give you the aviability signs, I saw them often. I always "knew" I was the one at risk of cheating, that's why I always honored my comitment by reinforcing my boundaires. I always was concious I was dangerous, had the sense I had to protect my marriage from myself. I'm still have that mindset. I think it's healthy.
I never cheated thou.


----------



## Numb in Ohio (Oct 31, 2011)

Acabado said:


> I like women, a lot, I love the way they... do everything. Of course I was tmepted, I had countless oportunities. Willing women give you the aviability signs, I saw them often. I always "knew" I was the one at risk of cheating, that's why I always honored my comitment by reinforcing my boundaires. I always was concious I was dangerous, had the sense I had to protect my marriage from myself. I'm still have that mindset. I think it's healthy.
> I never cheated thou.



In the end,your human. I don't think anyone would be honest if they try to say they haven't "thought" about it, when u see someone attractive. Acting on it is where you either live by your morals or throw them out the window.


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

that's an interesting conversation to be having with your driving instructor

is he trying it on?


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

A team of 20 mules could not make me cheat on my wife and I sure have had the chances and the pressure in our 37 years together. 

I couldn't do it to her regardless of the circumstances!


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

In my personal experience, no. But...

I am 51 yrs old and been married 30 years. I have "had it handed to me on a platter" several times. And it has been made available numerous times if I just pursued it. None of those times did I take advantage of it.

But, I do believe that everyone has a price, or a breaking point. With just the right set of circumstances, anybody can cross the line. It takes more than a hot woman coming up to me and making herself available, it takes a bunch of other circumstances to make me want to take advantage and to then take action to take advantage.

This is why we each need to have strong personal boundaries so we don't find ourselves in that position. Each person's limits will be different, but they do need to be established and guarded.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

JCD said:


> The question is not 'have you', it's 'given the proper opportunity, WOULD you?"
> 
> Maybe you just didn't get the plate. Or at least, weren't offered a plate full of anything appealing.


I've had offers and have said no.

And I've been offered those 'plates full of food'.

My reply?

"thanks I'll eat at home"


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

Stonewall said:


> A team of 20 mules could not make me cheat on my wife and I sure have had the chances and the pressure in our 37 years together.
> 
> I couldn't do it to her regardless of the circumstances!


But are you sexually attracted to mules?


----------



## donny64 (Apr 21, 2012)

ubercoolpanda said:


> Hi.
> 
> I had a driving lesson the other day and me and my instructor were talking about affairs, and cheating during marriage.
> He said that ALL men would 100% cheat IF it was handed to them on a plate!
> ...


I have had it "handed to me on a plate" a few times. 

One time I cheated (a one time thing with a co-worker). The others I did not. The difference was this.... when I cheated, I was with my ex. Relationship was terrible. She had a drinking problem. She was not interested in sex. She pulled the bait and switch on me. Once I was "hooked" (her pregnant with my child), everything changed, and never got better. She was passive aggressive, outright aggressive sometimes, and could be mean as a snake and hurtful. All of that on top of a non-existent sex life, and well, it happened. Not proud of it at all, but it happened.

The other times have been with my present W. We have an outstanding relationship inside and outside of the bedroom. In the bedroom, she's perfect. Outside, nearly so. I have never felt sexually frustrated with my W. She treats me every bit as well as I treat her. She's amazing to me. And since I've met her I have had opportunities. And I never gave it a second thought. It took me 40 years to find my W, and there is no woman with a great azz, rack, or likely fleeting "connection" that I'd take any kind of a chance on and risk not only losing my W, but hurting her as well. She's an outstanding woman, and while nobody deserves that kind of pain, she is certainly at the top of the list of those that do not. Such a kind hearted and good woman. I'd never hurt her like that. And no way am I taking even the most remote chance of losing her.

A woman who loves you and fills your needs in and out of the bedroom is pretty rare it seems to me, and I'm not gambling with my jackpot. Period.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

ubercoolpanda said:


> Hi.
> 
> I had a driving lesson the other day and me and my instructor were talking about affairs, and cheating during marriage.
> He said that ALL men would 100% cheat IF it was handed to them on a plate!
> ...


Well, 100% of your driving instructor would cheat. Because he can only speak for himself.


----------



## aug (Aug 21, 2011)

give me $50M and I'll seriously think about it.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

I never cheated, even when I had the chance.

I never cheated on either of my two former wives. 

I met my first wife just about a month before I turned sixteen. I was a virgin. I met my second wife when I was forty. I am fifty. I doubt anything will change now.


----------



## loveloss (Sep 27, 2012)

I do not agree that ALL men would cheat. I have a hard time believing it myself but I know that there are very decent, high moraled men out there who wouldn't.
My husband has looked at pornography and even had naked pictures of naked women (not women he knew of course) in his phone but as far as cheating goes. I know he would not EVER do that. He knows how far to let things go. He also isn't afraid to tell a female when she's getting too deep. I had a skeeze come to my house one day **** faced drunk who tried to pin my husband up against our wall and leaned into him like she was about to kiss him...and he pushed her off of him and turned her around and told her where I was. (Yes I seen it so I know it didn't happen.) She was lucky she didn't fly off my balcony over that, but I took into consideration she was drunk and kicked her out my house! 
Women are just as capable of cheating as men. I do not believe its just men with low standards. I know alot of women who had good men and cheated on them because they wanted variety. SMH... 
The way I see it. If you can't be faithful then do not get married. If you think your going to cheat, then get divorced first! That way the hurt isn't as bad...


----------



## workindad (May 7, 2011)

No, it is not true. I had the chance and did not. 

WD


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

Paul Newman, the Hollywood sex symbol of his day, clearly had limitless opportunity & was often asked how he managed to stay faithful in his long-term marriage to Joanne Woodward. He famously said:

"Why fool around with hamburger when you have steak at home?"

Don't think all men would - for many reasons.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

My dad had ample opportunity when he was on the road (truck driver), but he never strayed. And yes, he had women come up to him. So, no, not EVERY man will cheat, if given the opportunity... but I bet that instructor would, if he hasn't already!


----------



## Thewife (Sep 3, 2007)

My answer is "don't know" because there will never be "ALL" men cheat, perhaps "MOST"? 

My husband travels a lot to developing countries for days, weeks or sometimes a few months in a stretch and he had told me he gets hit by their local women working with him constantly on him and other foreigners. I have always had this question in my mind and have asked him numerous times in many different ways the answer is always "NO" I have never cheated on you and will never. 

To give you a definite answer no not "ALL" men cheat may be "Most" men cheat given the opportunity?


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

ubercoolpanda said:


> Wow I'm amazed at the feedback I have received!
> I guess it's just my instructor who is the perv! I think he just said all this to justify his owns reasons for cheating, because when I asked him if he had cheated or not, his reply was "well I can't really answer that.."
> 
> Thanks again for everyone's responses, means a lot!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Adultary has little to do with operating a vehicle or obeying traffic rules. Mr. Instructor needs to tend to the business at hand and pick up women on his own time.


----------



## Remains (Jan 24, 2012)

JCD said:


> The question is not 'have you', it's 'given the proper opportunity, WOULD you?"
> 
> Maybe you just didn't get the plate. Or at least, weren't offered a plate full of anything appealing.


Forgive me if I have come in too late on this thread, but I had to respond to this. I do think it is a most valid point. In fact, I think it is a point that is shirked too many times with a 'holier than thou' response. 

I think a lot of people who have integrity would refuse given most circumstances, if not all, but given the 'right' circumstances, many people who would never put themselves in the 'cheater' camp would find it very very hard, if not impossible, to turn down something that is the right (or wrong) circumstances at the time. The boundaries and morals have to be there within the person before they even start. And even then, given the circumstances of every bit of their life, the person in question, and every response to the person in question, can all here say the NO WAY, NEVER, would they EVER fall victim to a situation that they wish not to ever happen? Can everyone say they have been in that situation where the desire was so strong, the opportunity there, they dealt with it with a firm hand, but given a few other scenarios they would never waiver from their stance? Ever? 

In my experience, it was having children and the importance I put on family that created the morial resistance, boundaries, and will power. I never wanted to be that person, and having children made me into the person I wanted to be with much more force and commitment than before. I found that given most circumstance and no matter how much I was attracted to someone, and he to me (which was more than several occasions) I still turned that opportunity down. However, I was resolved where many would not have been. 

With mist of those opportunities, I was deeply unhappy in my relationship, very deeply, and even in this circumstance I did not waiver from my moral boundaries. I turned some red hot lovely and gorgeous men down. 

But then, some circumstances I know, that I turned down, if the right things had been said after my turning down, if the right things had happened in that time between the turn down, the firm turn down, and me going home after the night out, or the turn down of someone closer to me than a complete stranger and the following few days, weeks, months, that things may have turned out different. But the firm turn down took care of the situation and kept my boundaries and morals in tact.

I know I went to my partner several times (we had promised each other we would never cheat, and we would finish the relationship before that happened. No affairs!) and told him I am so unhappy many times, and I told him I feel I am on the verge of an affair, that I am finding myself attracted to other men. Deep attractions. I needed things to change between us because those attractions were a result of being unhappy in the relationship. Nothing changed. I finally left him, no other man involved, and it was over 2 years before I was ready to start looking for another relationship, before I met someone I wanted to be with. 

I feel that given the right circumstances and in the right situation and the right frame of mind (or wrong should I say) I probably would have cheated. Even though I was so TOTALLY against cheating, and my boundaries were fully in place. Totally in place. And I had so many opportunities. And I took none of them. And I turned some very fine dishes down that were handed to me on a plate. A firm decline sorted out the possibility, and ensured that the decline was not pursued. 6 years of unhappiness and I still did not cheat or have an A. But I can see exactly.how I could have. Easily.


----------



## NatashaYurino (Jan 2, 2012)

I don't believe every men cheats. I think when you hear people saying that is either:

1) A woman who has just been cheated on or who has had more than one cheating partner and is just venting her anger and so is attacking every single one of them, but in reality she just mad at "him".

2) A man who is used to cheating and feels what many would call "Inferiority Complex". He does feel somewhat guilty inside but is not willing to admit, and feels inferior in relation to men who never cheated. So he "attacks" them in order to justify his own behavior and make himself feel better. 

He believes he can't go up to their level and so he tries at least to bring them down to his, that way neither one of them looks better than the others.


----------



## AngryandUsed (Jun 23, 2011)

I am male, staying away from my wife due to my job for more three years.

There were approaches from other woman, and I have not cheated on my wife. It is not in my blood.

I think that it goes with the personality of the person.


----------



## Jane_Doe (Aug 9, 2012)

My husband has the straight-up non-cheating personality too. He's only been with two women, and there was almost ten years between his ex and I with no sexual contact at all, so I know he's not one to do the ONS thing or have the 'dry-spell cravings' of a guy who's not getting laid enough. So while a person can never be 100% sure, I'm about 99.99% sure. It's just not in him.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Whether or not a person cheats depends upon their value system.
A value system takes a lifetime of experiences to build.

In the early days of my business , I converted part of our home into office space and had a few female employees there. There was this girl who was in financial trouble and a friend of mine asked me to give her a job. I said no problem without even seeing the person.
The next day she came ,chatted with my wife and got the job. I was not at home.
Couple of days after I finally met her,and decided to chat with her during the lunch hour. It was casual chat trying to find out more about her background situation. She was very attractive,and dressed in designer boots, jeans and top. 
My mind told me that everything was not 100% legit with her.
I contacted my friend and asked her about her background.She told me that she was just out of prison. She served a sentence for fraud.
I decided to keep an eye on her.
Long story short, one day she offered me sex with 
" no strings attached."
I told her straight that I was not interested. She said that my wife wouldn't find out , blah.blah,blah.
Suddenly everything made sense. This girl was a fraudster. Had I " fulfilled her fantasy ", she would have extorted money from me, by threatening to tell my wife.

That afternoon after work,I paid her off and told her not to return.
No long after that, the police were at my home asking about her whereabouts.

Age brings reasoning.
What keeps me is not the lack of opportunity, but the fact that I actually now believe in something,
My marriage.
My arrogance tells me that there is nothing out there that any woman could offer me sexually, that I have not had already other than trouble and a whole bunch of STD's.


----------



## missymrs80 (Aug 5, 2012)

The dude is a driver instructor, not a relationship expert. I have faith in my husband and trust that he would not. If i didn't have that with him, i wouldn't have married him.....and everyday my trust in him only grows deeper.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

missymrs80 said:


> The dude is a driver instructor, not a relationship expert. I have faith in my husband and trust that he would not. If i didn't have that with him, i wouldn't have married him.....and everyday my trust in him only grows deeper.


Yabbut, it did create an interesting thread.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Some people will ALWAYS cheat no matter how good they've got it at home.


----------



## AlphaHalf (Aug 5, 2012)

I've had plenty of opportunities to cheat with women I would find attractive if I wasn't married. And half of those opportunities it would've been very unlikely for my wife to find out. Those offers were answered with an onsite,real-time, Dolby 5.1 HD definitive NO.

Am I proud of myself...NO. Why? Because that's what a spouse is supposed to do. understand what I mean????


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

ubercoolpanda said:


> JCD - exactly my point!
> 
> Simon - I'm not saying that ALL men cheat, this was a conversation with my instructor (who's a man) and he was very sure that ALL men would cheat, if it was handed to them, no strings attached. I didn't agree with him, I think if a person is committed, man OR woman, will not cheat.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


All this really means is that your instructor will cheat, if it is handed to him, no strings attached. Pay attention to men who talk like this; and avoid them like the plague.


----------



## BjornFree (Aug 16, 2012)

AlphaHalf said:


> I've had plenty of opportunities to cheat with women I would find attractive if I wasn't married. And half of those opportunities it would've been very unlikely for my wife to find out. Those offers were answered with an onsite,real-time, Dolby 5.1 HD definitive NO.
> 
> Am I proud of myself...NO. Why? Because that's what a spouse is supposed to do. understand what I mean????


^This


----------



## donny64 (Apr 21, 2012)

CandieGirl said:


> All this really means is that your instructor will cheat, if it is handed to him, no strings attached. Pay attention to men who talk like this; and avoid them like the plague.


Good point. The instructor may have been laying the groundwork for an affair. "All men do it, including your husband, so why not have an affair with me". I'd keep my eye on this instructor.


----------



## TheFlyOnTheWall (Sep 29, 2012)

I'm surprised nobody has asked the original postee... Your instructor hasn't made a move on you has he?? Is what he said some sort of hint to you?! Be careful!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Vanguard (Jul 27, 2011)

Let me tell you something. While my wife was cheating on me, unbeknownst to me, I was going to the gym every day at 5:30 PM. There was a beautiful blonde girl there who would constantly throw herself at me. She was continually telling me that she was interested in having relations with me, even though I had told her many times that I was married and that I had no plans whatsoever of engaging in immoral behavior. I eventually decided to switch memberships and go to a different gym to avoid seeing her. 

I did all this to preserve my marriage to a woman who was cheating on me.


----------



## husbandfool (May 20, 2012)

women will cheat at least as often as men.
No free passes!


----------



## ubercoolpanda (Sep 11, 2012)

No he has not made a move on me but he does stare at women through the windows! 
And yes, you guys are right, I think it depends on you and your personality and wether you have set your own boundaries or not. Obviously my instructor doesn't.. 

Thank you one again.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

